
What are the skills that 'a going to be graduate'student should learn? - theSealedTanker
I am going to graduate in 2020. Right now, I want to develop those skills that &#x27;have to be developed&#x27; or the skills that &#x27;make a graduate stand out from the rest&#x27;.
======
cimmanom
Collaboration.

How to read and work within an existing codebase. Especially a large one with
its own patterns.

Version control. Collaborating via version control.

Automated testing.

Code review.

Software development process.

How to learn things and find answers to questions and solutions to code
problems without having them spoon-fed in a lecture or a book.

To get experience in these topics, internships and participation in major open
source projects can help n

------
gamechangr
It's kind of sad that someone can make a profile 15 minutes ago and start
polling HN.

Mod's - there should be a low limit to points - like 100 karma points before
you can add questions.

Just a thought.

~~~
cimmanom
I disagree. There’s value in being able to ask questions with a throwaway
account, especially for stuff that you may not want linked to your
professional life, or which involves specific people who may already know your
primary handle.

Nobody’s forcing you to read or answer this question, so why does it bother
you that it was posted?

